# Elephant Nose



## Shellectra (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey guys! I just got an elephant nose for my community tank. He seems very very active and swims around nonstop, I read they hide a lot but not this one!

Anyway I've been looking up what to feed him and it appears they eat live or frozen bloodworms, tubiflex, and brine shrimp etc as opposed to tablets and flakes which they almost always won't eat. So luckily I had some frozen brine shrimp and bloodworm cube things in the freezer! I took one out and held it in the water with the lights off to feed him, but the other fish eat all the worms first, also he swam through the mass of worms but I couldn't tell if he WAS eating or not lol, how do you know if they are eating? Can you tell? It was hard to see with the tank light off 

Also, if I turn all the houselights off too, will the other fish still see the worms in the water, or are regular fish hard at seeing in the dark?? I guess I still had the room light on so the other fish could still see.

I was thinking of getting a turkey baster and squeezing the worms nearer to him.. he swims around non stop though so this will be hard


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

Here's some info you might find helpful: http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Oddball,%20 ... 0Nose..htm


----------



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've had 2 elephant nose, and 3 baby whales (still mormyrids), and here are my experiences with them:

One elephant nose was exactly what the profiles say, shy, won't come out much while the lights are on, and 2 of my baby whales are the same. These fish will only eat frozen food, and brine shrimp and bloodworms, and mosquito larvae seem to be the foods of choice.

My other elephant nose is very different. He's very agressive, chasing anything from around his hidey-hole, and cruises the tank a lot. He will eat anything, flake, shrimp pellet, but I still try to give him frozen at night. If you thaw it first, blood worms and brine shrimp sink, and then the elephant nose will be sure to eat.

My last baby whale comes out while the lights are on, but not all that often. He prefers the frozen, but will eat shrimp pellets.

Just a note, all these fish are in different tanks, and you shouldn't try to combine electric fish, unless you get a group of at least 5 in a very large tank (125 or larger, longer better than tall).

If your elephant nose is swimming thru the food, chances are good he's eating. Just keep giving the right food, and after you turn the lights off is best. They are electric fish, and find their food by almost a sonar, so don't worry about him being able to see.

They are very sensitive to water quality, so keep up on your tank maintainence and you should be great with him. Enjoy!


----------



## Shellectra (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks guys!!

Well I am pretty excited because tonight (the second day) I decided to try something a little different. I read on a website that sometimes they get used to eating with the lights on, because in fish stores they don't feed the fish with the lights out. SOooo... I fed the fish as usual, and could see him scavanging around. Then I got the bloodworms and sunk them in the water... and away he went, eating up the worms!! I'm soooo happy he's eating! He does not hide at ALL, he has 2 potential hidey holes but swims about seriously non stop. Even with the lights on, he doesnt seem to careand keeps on his merry way. I guess they seriously do have different personalities!

Yes I think I'll step up the water changes and do another during the week.

Oh another question, what happens if I ever had to medicate the tank? I've had a black widow (1of5) who has had this weird cloudy eye for a few months now and it hasent gotten worse and no one else has gotten it, and so for example if I had to medicate in the future, do I get this guy out of there first? Maybe my LFS would 'babysit' him while I'm treating the tank? Or can you just cut the medication dose to half?


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Certain medications recommend that you halve the doses if there is a scaleless fish in the tank. Before adding any specific medicine though you may want to consult the manufacturer if there are no instructions relating to scaleless fish.


----------



## Shellectra (Aug 23, 2008)

Well I've had my elephant nose almost a week and all is well!! He is very very confident and never hides, he's always swimming and exploring. And when I put the bloodworms/brine shrimp in, he gobbles them up! (the other fish do too... but as long as he gets some each night i guess its ok!).

I am so glad he is happy and I'm stepping up water changes for him.

I'm really surprised the tank light doesn't effect him though cos I've read their sensitive eyes hate light and they will try to hide when the lights are on -- is mine blind? lol!

This fish sure is interesting!!! :fish:


----------

